# Do you use strobe lights at your haunt?



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm just grumpy cuz I can't go to DC's haunt in Mountain View since I just found out they have strobe lights (I have epilepsy). Which makes me curious, how many of you use strobe lights in your haunts? Those of you who do use them, do you worry about lawsuits since even people who have never had seizures can be sensitive to strobe lights and have a seizure when exposed to them?

Hey and anyone know of any non-strobe haunts in the San Jose area?

thanks!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I did some research on this online, and found that only a very small percentage of people with epilepsy react to strobe lights. People who have problems with strobes are usually aware of the problem as they have reacted previously to (get this one) driving down the road in a car on a sunny winter day....the sun coming through the leafless trees and the motion of the car creates sped up light/shadow & triggers a seizure. That being said, I am NOT using strobes at a school dance, because I don't want to find out who might be triggered. What does your doc say about strobes? Is there a medical test you can take to see if you might be triggered by them?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hazel, I completely understand. I don't have epilepsy, but I have a migraine disorder that responds to seizure medication... so I believe I might respond in much the same fashion - I cannot look at strobes without getting an immediate migraine that all but disables me quite a while. Hubby and I argue over it - he wants to use them, I don't think he really understands just exactly how much it affects me - but with me fighting against it for the past 5 years, he has quit trying


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I use strobes in my haunt and post a sign warning people of their use.


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

Debbie5 - during EEG's if they use a strobe I will start to seize - even if my eyes are completely shut. Since during one seizure I stopped breathing for almost a minute this is a bad thing. So no strobes for me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

AAAAhhhhhh..k. Yeah- not breathing is not a good thing.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I too use strobe lights. I never point them directly in view. I post a sign. As long as signs are posted, someone can't sue. Even if a sign wasn't posted, a person may have a hard time sueing.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a couple, but they are visible from 50-100 feet away at very low intensity, (see video for the effect) so it's not like they would come as a surprise. Though I've been to many pro haunts, bars, dance clubs, etc where they fire off high intensity strobes with no warning. Don't ever recall seeing a sign?


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

When I design lights for a play, if we use fog or strobes, we always post signs letting the audience know.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm planning to use one inside of a machine. It will flash inside for a couple of seconds, not on the viewers per se. I hope it won't be a problem.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope. I get migraines. I hate strobe lights.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a couple small ones that I use within the graveyard area outside in the yard, but not in the garage. Too small for all that light. Just black lights and LED mini spots in the garage.


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

We use one that's in a walk through tent, and it points up at a crank ghost style young lady that hangs in the peak of the tent. It stays on low strobe, but just to be on the safe side, we have a sign that hangs right at the entrance to it.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

i have several but all are pointed at props


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I use strobes, but I don't point them at people for that exact reason...I aim it at the display/stuff in the display. I don't like when strobes are pointed at me, and I don't have any medical reasons behind, I just find it annoying. So no pointing at people for me.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a few small ones set up on motion sensor triggers, they don't run for more than a few seconds at a time, hopefully that won't effect a person's epilepsy. It's definately something to keep in mind for sure.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't have epilepsy, but I do have an unexplained history of seizures. I react strongly to strobe lights, so I don't use them.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*not much no*

I don't have epilepsy either but have gotten really bad migraine-type headaches from them when I worked in haunts and at home when I used them in the past. I always tell people not to ever point them toward people whenever I used to sell them(Spirit Halloween)and it's just not a good idea to point any kind of weird lighting directly at the patron I think.

Short answer- I try not to use them, personally don't care for 'em and If I do it is VERY sparingly and out of direct view.

Anyone know why they cause seizures/headaches? Would love to know the medical reason...


----------

